
China is building an alternative to GitHub called gitee – would you swap? - hvgoldie
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/21/china-is-building-its-github-alternative-gitee/
======
throwaway189262
The reasoning doesn't make any sense. China's Open source code vulnerable to
what external factors? Not being censored? Github getting blocked in China?

The code is all open source... You can literally just copy and mirror
everything. This is a blatant move to get China's open source community to
move where they can be easy controlled

~~~
hvgoldie
yes makes sense

